# my newest addition



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

hi all this is my newest addition archie hes simply adorable!!























archie back left maddie back right and coco in front


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh very nice


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

nice dog


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

oh he's so lovely  don't we just LOVE our poodles lol 
how many have you got now?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow he's so gorgeous... they all are!


----------



## tiny pups (May 12, 2008)

hi poochimama,he is so cute ive love one that colour & all your babys are so very lovely.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

thanx all for ur kind comments 
janice i have 7 now 5 chocs 1 white and an apricot


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

poochimama said:


> thanx all for ur kind comments
> janice i have 7 now 5 chocs 1 white and an apricot


lol.and i thought i'd got my hands full with my 2


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw He is gorgeous, how can you tell those lovely Choco babies apart


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

there gorgeous dogs and a beautifull colour


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful,,,,,,,,


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Bless, my mum use to breed toy poodles. She mainly had blacks and we use to laugh when they were in their show clip with back combed top knot!!!! She got a choc girl now but she is tiny and just a pet along with the papillons mum has


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

lol clueless can tell but i have to admit can only tell last two by looking underneath for the man bits lol

my mum has a crestie clueless he came from a puppy farm and has lots of probs but we think hes fabbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

poochimama said:


> lol clueless can tell but i have to admit can only tell last two by looking underneath for the man bits lol
> 
> my mum has a crestie clueless he came from a puppy farm and has lots of probs but we think hes fabbbbbbbbbbbb


Wondered how you managed itAaaw poor Crestie, is it health issues or nervous/ shyness?


----------



## fallinstar (Jun 26, 2008)

soo cute! they have gorgus coats!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

awww soooooooooooooo cute,,,


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

this is weasley , mums crestie..hes a hairy hairless...pic was taken after i recently shaved him

he is neurotic and has dry eye he doesnt mix well with other dogs apart from mine who he sees regularly . He came from a dodgy breeder who breeds allsorts of dogs


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

wow so cute great pics


----------

